# no start 2003 Maxima



## DFanning571 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a 2003 Nissan Maxima and other than the every once an a while getting the single click when trying to start it the car ran fine and strong. this afternoon when I came out from work the car would turn over but not start. it turns over like normal but will not even attempt to start. just fueled it up last night so it's got plenty of fuel   ... Ideas please and thanks!.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

One of the first things to do is perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the FSM for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM sections from the Nico Club web site; here's the URL: http://www.********.com/FSM/ (replace the asterisks with "nico club" spelled as one word). The section EC.PDF is the one you need to read.

At this point you'll have to determine if there's an ignition or fuel delivery problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel pump and filter is to disconnect the fuel hose from the top of the fuel filter and insert a long length of spare hose into the top of the fuel filter with the other end draped over the fender going into a catch can placed on the ground. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT START THE ENGINE. You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 34 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi
If the engine is unable to start, turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 43 psi which would be a static reading.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a "noid" light probe for each injector harness connector.

* Testing ignition:
Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare spark plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine. 

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check for a broken chain guide. If the engine uses a timing belt, see if it's broken or it may be cracked and has skipped some teeth.

* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak:
To check the intake system for a vacuum leak, attach a vacuum gauge to a full vacuum source. With the engine fully warmed up, the reading at idle should be 18 - 20 InHg. At 3,000 RPM, it should be around 21 InHg.

If readings are under 18 InHg, check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed; spray a water mist at the gasket to see if the gauge reading changes. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## DFanning571 (Feb 8, 2017)

Checked with the scan tool but it received no codes. pulled every hose leading to the intake to check for fuel issues by spraying starter fluid but didn't even get as much as a hiccup. I am thinking maybe Crank and or cam sensor. Am I missing anything?. TIA!.


----------



## DFanning571 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have checked fuses and have no light (using light tester) at the engine control 2 fuse link. But I do have current at the main engine control relay. also I am showing current at the COP but when I check by jumping spark from the plug I get nothing. Can someone show me where the I.C.M is located and which wires I need to check for current?. thanks


----------

